# A use for CA glue you might not know about



## Herb G (Apr 20, 2016)

I have an old straw hat I use for cutting grass, gardening, etc.
It's probably 10 years old, & I wear it all the time when I'm out in the sun. I am on meds that don't mix with sunlight, especially on my face & neck.

Anyway, my hat has worn thin on the pinch on top where I grab it to put it on & take it off. The straw itself broke & started coming apart.

I took some medium CA glue & ran a couple of beads along the broken straw. After a few mins. of curing, the hat was good as new.

If you have a favorite old straw hat that's coming apart, don't throw it away, use some CA glue on it.

Thought I'd share this little tip is all. :wink:


----------



## CREID (Apr 20, 2016)

I used to have a pair of Nike sandles that I really liked, and every now and then I would have a blowout, I had them for years. That's how I got into using Stick Fast, it was the best CA for those particular sandles.  The worst for those sandles was Gorilla CA, it wouldn't even bond for a second.


----------



## magpens (Apr 20, 2016)

So CA is the fixit of choice ... from head to toe !! :biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Apr 20, 2016)

magpens said:


> So CA is the fixit of choice ... from head to toe !! :biggrin:



Well there was that time when it wasn't fully cured when I stuck my tootsies in the sandal.:biggrin:


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 20, 2016)

There are many uses for super glue (CA) and here is another one. It is for all the Luthiers out there that make and repair stringed instruments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slCMkvEfK_U


It is possible that this may be useful in pen turning.



Dave


----------



## csr67 (Apr 21, 2016)

I recently found a terrible use for CA glue.... I had a large 16 oz. bottle of medium CA sitting on a shelf above my lathe.  That shelf also holds two cordless tool charges, other CA bottles, tooling etc... Well the unopened large bottle of CA decided to self destruct and somehow the bottom cracked off.  This leaked the entire contents onto the shelf, thus firmly gluing everything in a large pool of dried CA.  I was able to break everything free to the shelf's slick melamine top, but what mess!


----------



## edicehouse (May 2, 2016)

Herb G said:


> I have an old straw hat I use for cutting grass, gardening, etc.
> It's probably 10 years old, & I wear it all the time when I'm out in the sun. I am on meds that don't mix with sunlight, especially on my face & neck.
> 
> Anyway, my hat has worn thin on the pinch on top where I grab it to put it on & take it off. The straw itself broke & started coming apart.
> ...


 
How dare you turn your back on Duct tape


----------



## JohnU (May 2, 2016)

magpens said:


> So CA is the fixit of choice ... from head to toe !! :biggrin:



I use it all the time gluing razor cuts shut.  I hoped to get better with razor blades over time but I still slip now and then and slice open a finger.  So I would definitely say "from head to toe". lol


----------



## Herb G (May 5, 2016)

edicehouse said:


> How dare you turn your back on Duct tape



Duct tape on a hat just doesn't cut it.


----------



## farmer (May 21, 2016)

*Old C A*

I use all of my old CA on all of my stacked leather projects .
Also on my slotted rings ...

And my fingers ...........................


----------



## knowltoh (May 21, 2016)

I had a problem with the skin cracking on the heel of my foot. Very difficult time getting it to heal and was very uncomfortable.  Used super glue to hold it together----problem solved.


----------

